# Why build model cars?



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hiya gang, 
Art here and lets have some input on exactly why we build em. I have so many, that I don't even know where to start. And I've gotten to be a geezer, my eyes are going along with everything else. So I intend on going big, ie 1/16th scale and up. Hey! The bigger the car, the more dust you have when finished. LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I am 60 years old now and have been building model cars since I can remember. At least since I was 6 years old. I also am experiencing the loss of good eye sight and muscles hurting where I didn't even know I had muscles. Many, many days of stress, pain, and fear fighting cancer since 2006, I have had my diecast and model hobby to keep my mind off all that. Building models is the greatest form of therapy of the mind I have ever experienced, I can sure say that!!!
Just to look at them on the shelves and admire what you have completed is reward enough for me... There are magnifying glasses and other ways to do the detail work I am not so good at anymore, but I will build and play till my last days on earth!!!*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-I build to keep busy, as I'm disabled and this is a less stressful way to do so, when I'm not feeling well I can still do things but then take it to the real side "1;1" scale, the cars I'd LOVE to have, I'll never have the cash to have so. this is a sort of way around that......

Then I've always been a model builder, trains cars you name it over the years, I started out building cars, got into model trains and built them for a long time and then recently took a break from them, and here I am again! But I've always been some sort of "model builder" so..... A good pass time and a way to be creative without the cost on a real 1:1 level...... Plus, with the model cars I build, I favor those I grew up around and had worked on, and built.....


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

relaxation... enjoyment...

62 disabled. 1 eye.. 4 back operations...both wrist operated on... 
was an auto mechanic 43 years..
pop bottle bottom eye glasses since I was 5....

SO.. mounted magnified lenses with florescent lamp since the 1970's required for models.

Still doing it.. building models.. and I have (3) 1/8 scale cars... 2 built.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like cars. *shrug* If I was ridiculously wealthy I'd own any number of real cars, a warehouse to keep them in, and probably hire a crew to maintain and repair them. Since I'm not wealthy, having a collection of scale model of the cars I like is the next best thing.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I prefer large scale cars 1/16, 1/12, 1/8. I've been building 1/8 for years, but they're getting very expensive. I once asked a Revell rep about repopping some of the 1/8 scale kits but he said it would be so expensive that they felt nobody would buy them.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

John F said:


> I prefer large scale cars 1/16, 1/12, 1/8. I've been building 1/8 for years, but they're getting very expensive. I once asked a Revell rep about repopping some of the 1/8 scale kits but he said it would be so expensive that they felt nobody would buy them.


 
Understood, my unopened 1/8 scale 82 Corvette "Metalized" .. I have been offered $200.00.. no sale.. but it was NOT for sale before offer.

have built 1/8 scale... 82 Iroc-Z Camaro , and 78 Corvette.
and a 1/12 57 Chevy Hot Rod. with supercharger and slicks.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> I like cars. *shrug* If I was ridiculously wealthy I'd own any number of real cars, a warehouse to keep them in, and probably hire a crew to maintain and repair them. Since I'm not wealthy, having a collection of scale model of the cars I like is the next best thing.


My sentiments exactly. I have enough scratch to build small models of cars, but not enough to build real cars. Kits are the next best thing.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Stangfreak said:


> *I am 60 years old now and have been building model cars since I can remember. At least since I was 6 years old. I also am experiencing the loss of good eye sight and muscles hurting where I didn't even know I had muscles. Many, many days of stress, pain, and fear fighting cancer since 2006, I have had my diecast and model hobby to keep my mind off all that. Building models is the greatest form of therapy of the mind I have ever experienced, I can sure say that!!!
> Just to look at them on the shelves and admire what you have completed is reward enough for me... There are magnifying glasses and other ways to do the detail work I am not so good at anymore, but I will build and play till my last days on earth!!!*
> 
> I have 2 yrs on you and I'm also a die hard. I have mostly all the same symptoms except the eye deal and the big 1...May god less you my friend. In the summer time I work on my 1:1s. And when winter sets in, the garages are shut down, as I can't stand the cold anymore. I still plan on building 1/25, but with my bad back, I have to sit in the chair with a bean bag lap tray, cause I can't sit at a table or desk anymore. Damn! So much fun gittin old eh? LOL


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

-Hemi- said:


> -I build to keep busy, as I'm disabled and this is a less stressful way to do so, when I'm not feeling well I can still do things but then take it to the real side "1;1" scale, the cars I'd LOVE to have, I'll never have the cash to have so. this is a sort of way around that......
> 
> Then I've always been a model builder, trains cars you name it over the years, I started out building cars, got into model trains and built them for a long time and then recently took a break from them, and here I am again! But I've always been some sort of "model builder" so..... A good pass time and a way to be creative without the cost on a real 1:1 level...... Plus, with the model cars I build, I favor those I grew up around and had worked on, and built.....


Heard that Hemi. Disabled here too. Been building ever since I can remember. Back in the 70s I had a massive HO train layout also. But it always went back to models and the trains sat for a dusty long time. Thanks Hemi for your input here.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

chuck_thehammer said:


> relaxation... enjoyment...
> 
> 62 disabled. 1 eye.. 4 back operations...both wrist operated on...
> was an auto mechanic 43 years..
> ...


Hiya chuck and glad to hear from you. As other quotes, disabled here too. I also do it for the enjoyment bud. thanks for your input. Keep up the good work.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> I like cars. *shrug* If I was ridiculously wealthy I'd own any number of real cars, a warehouse to keep them in, and probably hire a crew to maintain and repair them. Since I'm not wealthy, having a collection of scale model of the cars I like is the next best thing.


Very good answer Zombie. Yeah, same here with the 1:1s, but the only word standing in the way is,....IF....The biggest and smallest word in the universe. i'd like to find that guy that invented that word and break his knee caps...LOL


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

John F said:


> I prefer large scale cars 1/16, 1/12, 1/8. I've been building 1/8 for years, but they're getting very expensive. I once asked a Revell rep about repopping some of the 1/8 scale kits but he said it would be so expensive that they felt nobody would buy them.


John, I have quite a few 1/8ths. Now I have to find a way I can build them in comfort, due to my back. I try to keep my eye open for 1/8 parts on the bay and to tell you the truth, I found some junk parts a while ago, but not lately. I know all about the expense. I did grab a deal from the bay tho. It's the 1907 Pocher Fiat. Not the Tyco one either. It's the original by Rivarossi Thanks for the input man.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Very good answers from all of you guys. Now a little more about me.

Yep, I'm really feeling the pain now. My back is shot along with my kidneys and pancreas. Still feel pretty good as long as it's not gonna storm LOL

I've been building since around 1960 and of course they were all glue bombs. My grandad always thought he had to use more nails then boards therefore he didn't want it to go anywhere. Well, guess I was like he was. LOL

In 62, us kids would bring our AMT promos in and at recess we would hold demolition derbies with them. Crash bang smash em up and when we would get home, out came the model glue and go after all the broken pieces that we collected from our cars and smash em up the next day, week, month until there was nothing left. Yep I know what ya'lls are a thinkin, wish we had em all today, but who knew?

I don't want to mention it 2wice, but as I said, I can't sit at a table to build anymore. Now I have a problem. I have a lap table, but how the hell am I gonna do the big ones? Guess I'll have to look around for a huge lap table. If I can't find one, well back to 1/25th. Any other suggestions are welcome here.

I'm still into 1:1s,. but that is coming to a close real quick. In fact I just bought a 4 post lift, as I can't lay on a creeper anymore. But I'm afraid after I get the lift all assembled and working, I think I'll have to put all my models on it. LOL

Anyway, my goal is to try to build all the 200+ real cars I've had in the past. Yes the real ones are out there along with a huge price range. I'm "NOT" a collector by any means. There's no money in it as far as resale. So I watch for cheap deals all over the net and if the price is right? I buy it. In conclusion here. If y'alls are looking for cheap model cars, trucks etc. Hook up with Face Book. My God, there's tons of model car forums on there, along with model car auctions and not like the bay...."NO FEES" I think that's great because y'all can basically stop buying at the bay. Some people are crazy on their prices and the fees? I can't see how anyone can make any money on there. There's hardly any good prices anymore. Glad I bought a boat load over the years. Back when you could get a box of around 30-40 models for 20.00 with around 5.00 shpg. They just went money hungry and that's why there's no deals anymore. Bottom line here...The fees>>> The shipping.

The world's gone nuts.


----------

